# P21S Drying towel



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Anyone try it? Thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Used mine for the first time yesterday and I love it.:thumb: Did a great job and I was really impressed with the way it dried the windows streak free.

Better that real chamois IMO


----------



## trkmedic69 (Feb 4, 2002)

is this better than the standard "shammy" like you get in pep boys or is it hte same?


----------



## ict330xi (Dec 23, 2001)

Plaz, can you compare it to the Absorber? Just curious to see if you think its better. I use the Cal water blade and then the absorber to touch up.


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

IMO It is WAY better than the absorber.. I threw my absorber out and now use the P21S drying towel in conjunction with the california water blade. I think it is the best synthetic "shammy" I have used yet... :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## MAK (Dec 22, 2001)

P21S is far superior to the Absorber. I have both and now only use the absorber for the wheels.
Mike


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

After getting advice from yous guys (that's my east coast talk) regarding this subject, I just now dried my car with a Water Blade and then the P21S. It was awesome! I've never dried my car so quickly! The P21S was so much better than the synth chamois I had. Pity I hadn't asked sooner...


----------



## Maveric (Feb 21, 2002)

OK, I'm sold.

Unfortunately, I haven't seen the P21S for sale at any retailers. Does anyone know where to get it at retail? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Maveric said:


> *OK, I'm sold.
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't seen the P21S for sale at any retailers. Does anyone know where to get it at retail?
> 
> Thanks in advance. *


I bought mine online at some random place. I just did a google search. I just tried to look back for my email verification to see what the place was, but it's gone!


----------



## Chase265 (Jan 10, 2002)

I got mine from here:

http://www.autosupermart.com/cgi-bin/auto/index.html


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Chase265 said:


> *I got mine from here:
> 
> http://www.autosupermart.com/cgi-bin/auto/index.html *


Are those the UUC Demon Eyes in your sig?


----------



## BayDetailz (Jan 7, 2002)

P21S.....is the best drying towel on the market. It works better than anything out there. This is one highly recommended item.

:thumb:


----------



## ad (Jan 29, 2002)

I finally bought one and used it this past week. Works pretty well. However I find it hard to apply across the car as its very sticky. Meaning when I try to dry the car in a linear motion it's not a straight smooth process as it tends to stick. Maybe this is because it's new. 

Also, I'm curious to know if anyone has produced swirlmarks from using the P21S towel? Unlike using multiple cloth towels, using one P21s drying towel might get some debris attached to it and may cause swirls later. Any thoughts?

Thanks.
ad


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

ad said:


> *I finally bought one and used it this past week. Works pretty well. However I find it hard to apply across the car as its very sticky. Meaning when I try to dry the car in a linear motion it's not a straight smooth process as it tends to stick. Maybe this is because it's new.
> 
> Also, I'm curious to know if anyone has produced swirlmarks from using the P21S towel? Unlike using multiple cloth towels, using one P21s drying towel might get some debris attached to it and may cause swirls later. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Since using mine, I've notice no swirl marks. And I've got Jet Black!


----------



## Chase265 (Jan 10, 2002)

Imola Ed said:


> *
> 
> Are those the UUC Demon Eyes in your sig? *


they are actual rings from the E39


----------

